# Best hunting ammo



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

I have read a bunch of ammo reviews that I think are just plain crazy and want your thoughts.

For small game like rabbits and squirrels:

Stun Darts:

Some say these are inadequate for hunting and some recommend modifications to add a spear tip.

I say these will kill or incapacitate a large jack rabbit or a squirrel with a head shot and likely disorient and temporarily incapacitate with a solid body shot.

I consider there to be the very best small game ammo without any modification.

Broadheads:

Some say this is the ideal dart.

I say this is the most effective killing dart and the worst dart to shoot in an environment where loss of even one dart is a reasonable possibility. I wince at the thought of stepping on a broadhead I may have lost last month or you may have lost this morning or in 2013.

Mini Broadheads:

These are cheap and you can outfit a 4' blowgun to carry 72 of these. My bug out blowgun is set up for this with 6 quivers and 8 quiver guards along with a great foam handle.

Again, I would shudder to see a hunter on my land or in an area I frequent carrying these as their ammo of choice. My reasoning is the same as with broadheads. If you are shooting where loss of a dart is essentially impossible then you only need carry 1 of these on an excursion. If I step on one I will pay a heavy price for a bit of increased hunting efficiency.

Bamboo: I can see these as an alternative to stun darts for small game if a spear configuration is required.

We all generally think hunting with blowguns should be more available. Yet, our view of responsible blowgun practices might be a bit skewed toward efficiency at the expense of public safety.

OK flamers... Your turn. Let's make this lively. Open discussion is healthy.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

Forgot Flechettes:

I feel these should be recalled and banned. I fail to understand how any responsible person would throw 5 or 10 sharp pieces of musig wire into an environment where bystanders and wildlife will be subject to collateral damage for years to come.

If my kids wanted to shoot rats in the barn or mice in the haystack I would probably have a seizure from picturing all the livestock with dart wires in their hooves, stomachs etc.

I also have a really hard time understanding how any intelligent blowgun hunter could anticipate having this in their arsenal might not discourage their local game and fish authority from allowing blowgun hunting in their jurisdiction.

I want to be allowed to hunt game and not merely dispatch pests on private property with my blowguns. I would embrace game rules that prohibited possession of metal and spear type darts while small game hunting and limited ammunition carried for big game hunting. Frankly I don't anticipate hunting rules to be modified to make blowgun hunting more available in any area I frequent.


----------



## gshouse2004 (Feb 9, 2019)

I like these the best.


----------



## Bekepee (Jun 24, 2020)

Cheers guys!
New to bg. After 24 h i broke 2cones. Today I ve bought 2mm carbon rods and 3/2mm carbon tubes to make my own target darts.

Anybody have experiences what is the best weight for hunting darts?


----------

